# 326 Engine Needed



## Tommy Mac (Jun 25, 2010)

I recently came into a 66 LeMans which has been running for the last year, but now I'm told it needs a new engine. I live in No Va.., Any ideas?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tommy Mac said:


> I recently came into a 66 LeMans which has been running for the last year, but now I'm told it needs a new engine. I live in No Va.., Any ideas?


You could rebuild the engine that's in there. Or most any Pontiac V-8 engine will work too. 326, 389, 400, 421, 455, any of them will bolt in. Check the Craig's list in your area, usually lots of parts can be found there.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Guy on PY Forum has one for sale:

For Sale- 64 326 H.O. engine, complete- - PY Online Forums

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a decent price, but he doesn't even mention if it's a running engine or not. :/


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeh, I just remembered seeing and put it up there...I'd bet you could get a much better deal if you called the guy and you're right...point A...is it running? :lol:


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Engine*

I have a rebuilt 350. Runs good. All repainted Pontiac blue. Eldebrock carb. I just went to a 455.


----------

